# TTC #2 need advice on fertility medication



## ssuk (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All

My DH and I are TTC #2 

I have got PCOS and low progesterone and been put on Metformin.

Anyone get prescribed any other medication to assist them get pregnant?


----------

